# Please look - Sacred Heart Diet



## dunroven

Okay, I posted about this diet before, and not many responses. I really didn't start very good on it, but hubby did and did well. However, we got off of it and wandered around again.

Anyway, we are starting back on it and folks, I have to tell you, we have done it for one week. Our results are amazing. This is not an advertisement for it, cause you have to buy and cook your own foods and all that, and no one is associated with it like it says it is. It claims to be associated with the Sacred Heart Hospital, well I called them to see if I could get some clarification on it and they said they are not even remotely involved with it.

Anyway, we did it this week. Hubby lost 17 pounds this first week, and I have lost 11. We really stuck to it, and intend to do it again. I have a LOT to lose and hubby has a moderate amount. I have come to believe that these "way of life" and "way of eating" may be good for some people, but those things actually have sounded worse to me than just a diet. They sound so long term, I can't stick with something that says "for the rest of your life, you gotta do this". If I know that someday I can eat those things that I like and still have a way out (not yo-yoing, but you all know what I mean), then I can do that, cause it's not permanent. Permanent depresses me.

Anyway, if anyone else tries it and has good results, I'd be interested in hearing about it. I just did a google on sacred heart diet, which someone had told me about, and found it and it is working....very well.


----------



## tinda

I'm going to give it a try.

Let us know how things are going for you. I have thyroid problems which may sabotage the whole thing but nothing ventured, nothung gained.


----------



## donsgal

dunroven said:


> Okay, I posted about this diet before, and not many responses. I really didn't start very good on it, but hubby did and did well. However, we got off of it and wandered around again.
> 
> Anyway, we are starting back on it and folks, I have to tell you, we have done it for one week. Our results are amazing. This is not an advertisement for it, cause you have to buy and cook your own foods and all that, and no one is associated with it like it says it is. It claims to be associated with the Sacred Heart Hospital, well I called them to see if I could get some clarification on it and they said they are not even remotely involved with it.
> 
> Anyway, we did it this week. Hubby lost 17 pounds this first week, and I have lost 11. We really stuck to it, and intend to do it again. I have a LOT to lose and hubby has a moderate amount. I have come to believe that these "way of life" and "way of eating" may be good for some people, but those things actually have sounded worse to me than just a diet. They sound so long term, I can't stick with something that says "for the rest of your life, you gotta do this". If I know that someday I can eat those things that I like and still have a way out (not yo-yoing, but you all know what I mean), then I can do that, cause it's not permanent. Permanent depresses me.
> 
> Anyway, if anyone else tries it and has good results, I'd be interested in hearing about it. I just did a google on sacred heart diet, which someone had told me about, and found it and it is working....very well.


well, if I ate that kind of stuff I wouldn't need a diet.

When they come up with a balongna sandwich, fried potatoes, and beer diet, let me know. ok?

donsgal


----------



## momlaffsalot

I have done this for the last week. It was easy to be on and by day three I had lost 5 lbs. Tomorrow is day 7 and I will have lost a total of 10 lbs. I feel great, too! I'm going to do this again and then again, though I imagine at some point the body will rebel and say NO! For now, I am happy and glad to say this way of eating works!


----------



## DownHome

Alright, you got me. I'm willing to give it a try and positive or negative I'll let you know how I did. It sounds fairly easy...although the soup is cooking right now and it certainly don't smell like mommas, so we will see how that goes. Fruits and veggies I like those. It seems doable. gl to me :baby04:


----------



## DownHome

I am the WORST dieter every. After just 2 days of that soup I couldn't gag it down. :shrug: It really wasn't that bad, but when that is all you get to eat it was just too much for me. I couldnt stick it out, but I did still lose 2 pounds in that week.

Things I did learn about my self that kind of surprised me.

1. I enjoy fruit and will eat it if it is available in the fridge...even over chocolate!!

2. It doesn't kill ya to go to bed a little hungry. I thought I would be awake all night with growling stomach. I wasn't and I didn't even wake up hungry.

3. I was really eating way more than I needed to.

Thanks all for the support and thread.


----------



## sweet_mae

There are a few recipes for the soup. Which one is the recipe you are using?
thank you in advance,


----------



## caroline00

so how much soup does a recipe make?


----------



## momlaffsalot

There is only one recipe for soup, and it makes about two days worth if you eat it as often as you are supposed to. I did lose weight with it, but after the second week, I could not force down another bowl of soup. I am now just using the principle of the diet, which is pretty much white stuff-carb free, lots of veggies, fruit and such.


----------



## chamoisee

I tried it, and the soup is good, but I wasn't able to stay on it for more than a day or two. I was/am breastfeeding, and apparently needed more calories than it provided, because I got low blood sugar, weak and shaky, couldn't think or function....so I had to stop. Maybe after I'm done nursing the baby.


----------



## sweet_mae

momlaffsalot said:


> There is only one recipe for soup, and it makes about two days worth if you eat it as often as you are supposed to. I did lose weight with it, but after the second week, I could not force down another bowl of soup. I am now just using the principle of the diet, which is pretty much white stuff-carb free, lots of veggies, fruit and such.


Momlaffsalot when I searched the internet for the diet there was at least 3 different sites for the same diet but with 3 different recipes. So, I was just wondering which recipe people were using on here.


----------



## momlaffsalot

sweet_mae said:


> Momlaffsalot when I searched the internet for the diet there was at least 3 different sites for the same diet but with 3 different recipes. So, I was just wondering which recipe people were using on here.


Really? Hmmm, I'll have to research it further then. Maybe it will make the diet more tolerable to have three different kinds of soup to choose from


----------



## sweet_mae

momlaffsalot said:


> Really? Hmmm, I'll have to research it further then. Maybe it will make the diet more tolerable to have three different kinds of soup to choose from


lol let me know which one you go with and how it worked for you  
I am still trying to decide :shrug:


----------



## caroline00

are herbs not allowed?
can I cook up a pot of soup and add different herbs as I heat it up for a meal?

one meal Italian, one meal cilantro and jalipenos, one meal garlic/onion etc? It says that worschestershire can be used? what about differnt vinegars splashed on top>?

It seems like cabbage could be added for variety, doesnt it?


----------



## chamoisee

I'd think you can add just about any herd or green, yellow, or red vegetable you want, just not potatoes or starchy stuff.


----------



## momlaffsalot

caroline00 said:


> are herbs not allowed?
> can I cook up a pot of soup and add different herbs as I heat it up for a meal?
> 
> one meal Italian, one meal cilantro and jalipenos, one meal garlic/onion etc? It says that worschestershire can be used? what about differnt vinegars splashed on top>?
> 
> It seems like cabbage could be added for variety, doesnt it?


Yes, I cheated with things like cabbage and even chicken in my soup! Still lost the weight though. I agree withchamoisee, just stay away from the startches and you'll be fine! 
My friend tried this and lost 17 lbs in 2 weeks.


----------



## redbudlane

Does the weight stay off or does it come right back after you stop eating the soup?


----------



## momlaffsalot

It stays off if you continue to eat properly!


----------



## caroline00

well, I have Wilsons thyroid syndrome...

I started Wed. Thurs we went on a 12 mile canoe trip with the children and didnt make it home for dinner... I had salad and a baked potato with butter.. they didnt have fat free dressing so I had about a tsp of French dressing... I also forgot and had a piece of our daughters birthday cake that day.

Other than that, I havent deviated from the instructions... as if today, I have lost 6 pounds...

what do you use for salad dressing? At home I like seasoned rice vinegar. It does have a bit of sugar in it...no oil.


----------



## momlaffsalot

I use a vinegarette...sometimes I cheat though and have a little rach mixed with it. Good for you for losing 6 lbs! That's a lot, you know...keep up the good work! 
May I ask what Wilson's thyroid syndrome is?


----------



## caroline00

I have enough thyroid hormone but my body doesnt use it sufficiently.


----------



## Triffin

Here's a useful site ..

http://www.everydiet.org/sacred_heart_diet.htm

Triff ..


----------



## caroline00

well, lets see. There really isnt any unhealthy eating being suggested on it... fewer calories consumed produce weight loss.

The first thing an overweight person wants to lose is excess water... that is what makes the heart work so hard...

what I have found is that I havent craved anything this week. Whatever was the extra of the day is what I have been hungry for... I havent had a diet pop at all and dont want one... for once in years, water tastes good to me...

no diet is any good if you cant stay on it awhile... is it?


----------



## momlaffsalot

caroline00 said:


> no diet is any good if you cant stay on it awhile... is it?


I was just talking to my friend and she has not only lost 20 lbs, she has kept it off for the last month. She told me that she makes a half a batch of soup every few days and eats that for 2 days. Then on the days she isn't eating the soup, she still stays away from the white stuff and dairy products..unless she's is dieing for a hamburger every now and then. So, that makes sense to me to eat the soup off and on and then eat very moderately.
What's up with the ad for Hoodia? :help:


----------



## caroline00

well, I lost 8 pounds in the week that I was on it. Yesterday, was the first day I was off and ate normally except that last night had pork steak, mashed potatoes, gravy and salad...

This morning I was 3 pound lighter making it 11 pounds. This morning I am hungry for soup. Anytime I heat some soup for myself, I have several children asking for a bowl of it.. so I make a double batch and hope it lasts 3 days... last time, I made a quadruple batch and put some in the freezer.


----------



## dunroven

We had to go off of it for a while because of some traveling that needed done, and different reasons. Anyway, I'm getting back on it as well, or rather, we are. We make a triple batch and then freeze it and we just take a box out at night and it is ready for the next day, just heat it up and eat it and it stays much fresher that way.

You can add any kind of spices you wish to this soup, just, as other said, stay away from starches. We love bay leaves in ours along with salt, pepper, garlic powder and onion powder, plus I use the Italian style tomatoes from the store and then add a can of crushed tomatoes, almost like tomato paste, and then we use plenty of water in it. Seems like the water really helps it!

We are ready to do this at least 2 weeks and then may take a 1 week vacation and back on for 2 weeks. Gonna try to get most of the dieting done over the winter. We don't go to parties or anything for Christmas, and we don't have anyone who comes to celebrate with us, so we try not to do a huge amount of cooking, but we do have 1 celebratory meal for the 2 of us, so it shouldn't be real hard for us to stay on it. I'm glad that some of you are having good results on it too. It seems to be pretty good and it is encouraging when more than 1 person is doing it and losing like that.

Congratulations to all of you who have been losing on it. Let's keep going!


----------

